# محاضرات بواربوينت(capacity) في النقل والمرور مهمه جدااااااااً



## مهندس قحطان (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرفق لكم ملف بوربوينت عن capacity analysis للطرق


م/عبدالله القحطاني


----------



## مهندس قحطان (12 أبريل 2009)

مرفق الملف أسف لانه لم يرفق حتى تم عمل ضغط للملف


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (13 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم الملف رائع جدا


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (15 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ... منذ مدة طويلة وانا انتظر مشاركة في هذا الموضوع


----------



## مهندس قحطان (15 أبريل 2009)

شكراً للمهندس محمد فتحي و ابراهيم بن سرور


----------



## telmrom (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيكم انا اطلب من من عنده محاضرات جاهزة عن التصميم الهندسي للطرق وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## أبو ماجد (3 مايو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## odwan (3 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووورررررررر جدا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وتبثك الله


----------



## مهندس قحطان (4 مايو 2009)

telmrom قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيكم انا اطلب من من عنده محاضرات جاهزة عن التصميم الهندسي للطرق وبارك الله فيكم


 
مشكور اخي telmrom وبناءً على طلبك سوف يكون الموضوع القادم عن highway geometric design
يمكن الرجوع الى المشاركة التي هي عن محاضرات بوربوينت في النقل والمرور من حامعة تكساس


----------



## مهندس قحطان (4 مايو 2009)

مشكورين الأخوة أبو ماجد و odwan


----------



## عبدو99 (4 مايو 2009)

مشكور جدا وجارى التحميل


----------



## مهندس قحطان (31 مايو 2009)

عبدو99 قال:


> مشكور جدا وجارى التحميل


 

مشكور أخي عبدو99 على المرور


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (31 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مهنس قحطان 
يستحق التقييم يا شباب


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (31 مايو 2009)

مشكوررر والله مهندس عبد الله صاحب فكرة منتدى المرور
ارجو فعلا تحقيق هذه الامنية
لكم مني خالص التحية والمودة


----------



## hassanaki (2 يونيو 2009)

لا نجد من عبارات الشكر والتقدير ما يمكن ان يعبر عما بداخلنا
ونتمني منكم المزيد


----------



## ايمن رضا (7 يونيو 2009)

شكرا مهندس قحطان 
تمنياتى لك بمزيد التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## محمدين علي (7 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (16 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس قحطان (30 يناير 2010)

محمد عبد المنعم شا قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 

العفو أخي محمد عبدالمنعم


----------



## كروم (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكور و ما قصرت

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامر. (13 أبريل 2010)

مهندس طرق مرور قال:


> مشكوررر والله مهندس عبد الله صاحب فكرة منتدى المرور
> ارجو فعلا تحقيق هذه الامنية
> لكم مني خالص التحية والمودة


 
أرحب بالفكرة بشدة .
شكراً على المرفقات القيمة .


----------



## خيري الامين (16 أبريل 2010)

مشككككككككور بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

*حساب المنحنيات الافقيه والرأسيه*


----------



## ابوشهاب (20 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابوشهاب (20 يونيو 2010)

اين المحاضرات؟


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يوليو 2010)

*مشكوور جدا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وتبثك الله*


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابوشهاب (23 يوليو 2010)

يا اخي العزيز انا ماشفت محاضرات بس العنوان مافي مرفق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابوشهاب (23 يوليو 2010)

طبعا انا مستغرب جدا مادام الاخوة واحد يقول مشكور والثاني يقول ما قصرت والثالث يقول جزاك الله خير فهذولا شافوا المحاضرات اكيد بس انا والله ماشفت شي.


----------



## م قاسم محمد (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## باسل الحبيب (29 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (30 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## م.بوليانا (30 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## المهندس ليبي (31 يوليو 2010)

مع خلاص تحياتي للاخي الكريم و دعائي له بتوفيق


----------



## علي احمد محمد (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووورررررررر جدا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وتبثك الله


----------



## يزيد الحضيري (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور او بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmsobh (27 أكتوبر 2010)

متاخرة شوية بس شكرا جدا و اتمنى لك كل التوفيق


----------



## مزن محمود (5 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد المصطفى محمد (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ENG.Ghassan1972 (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس قحطان (12 يناير 2011)

eng.ghassan1972 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 

العفو يا أخي المهندس غسان


----------



## عادل77 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس قحطان (23 نوفمبر 2011)

عادل77 قال:


> شكرا وبارك الله فيك


 

العفو أخي عادل


----------



## احمد شواني (23 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (27 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## سمير عمار (29 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااً ونتمنى المزيد والمزيد 
مهندس*/ سمير عمار *


----------



## علي سليم متولي (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مشششششششششششششكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م/ابوسعيد (3 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير م .قحطان
وﻻ عليك أمر ياريت توضح مجال عمل مهندس المرور .
ﻻني محتار بين الطرق والمرور والمساحه


----------



## ahmed elemam (23 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed86 (23 فبراير 2015)

شكرا للمجهود جاري التنزيل


----------

